# Ropinirole... This is going to be interesting.



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

A lot of people have taken pramipexole (another dopamine agonist) for anxiety/anhedonia. Unfortunately I hear it causes rather than treats anhedonia, despite working brilliantly for SA. I was researching other dopamine agonists and people seem to like ropinirole a lot more than prami. Their reports suggest it has a very positive impact on mood and reward, unlike prami which can blunt reward.

I wanted to know why they differ in effects, so I dug up some research on the receptor binding profile of dopamine agonists, mainly to compare prami to ropi (all the ergot-derived agonists are out of the question right off the bat due to heart damage, so that only leaves a few to consider). It was pretty hard to find this information, but here's a screenshot of the pharmacological profile of dopamine agonists:



According to this data, pramipexole is mostly selective to D3 with only minor actions on other dopamine receptors. Ropinirole is often called another D3 selective agonist like pramipexole, but this table states ropinirole is pretty balanced on all D2-like receptors (with slight preference for D3). Assuming this study is correct in its data. So it appears affecting more than just D3 dopamine receptors is better for mood than D3 alone, given the apparent greater efficacy of ropinirole vs. pramipexole for mood. I'm guessing D2 in particular is vital in treating anhedonia.

In a nutshell, ropinirole looks awesome on paper and anecdotal reports back that up. Sounds like a very effective treatment for SA, anhedonia, depression, social anhedonia, etc.. I have some arriving in about a week, at which point my regimen will read as follows:


 Lamotrigine 350mg
 Sertraline 100mg
 Memantine 10mg
 Ropinirole (?)mg

I plan to take most of the dose at night to downregulate DA autoreceptors as I sleep and smaller doses during the daytime, giving rise to a nice hedonic mood lift with the sleepiness confined to night time. I will update this thread when I start ropinirole. I believe VVV also takes ropinirole, maybe he'd like to share his experience as he did on MSN.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck with it mate!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...uperior-dopamine-agonist-and-cheap-too-91664/
Here's another thread on ropi i posted a while ago, there's a study showing that ropi has a anxiolytic profile not seen with the other dopamine agonists, indeed it looks FAR superior to prami and the anecdotal reports are much better too.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

There's also mu opioid receptor and (weak) 5-HT1A affinity (the former I'm not 100% sure of). These may contribute to the effects.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm not optimistic about consequences of long-term and regular use of dopamine agonists.
it makes your dopamine system lazy.
first, it downregulates dopamine receptors.
also your brain slows dopamine synthesis and gets used to it.

selegiline+L-dopa worked for me but when i quitted my SAD became worse than before its use.

don't take it every day.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ehsan said:


> i'm not optimistic about consequences of long-term and regular use of dopamine agonists.
> it makes your dopamine system lazy.
> first, it downregulates dopamine receptors.
> also your brain slows dopamine synthesis and gets used to it.
> ...


The same applies to most drugs - it's homeostasis. SSRIs downregulate serotonin receptors too. But I am taking memantine which prevents tolerance. Taking dopaminergics without memantine would be pretty dumb IMO.

You mentioned L-dopa... It is known to cause more tolerance than dopamine agonists, and causes faster progression of Parkinson's than agonists. Perhaps it's due to neurotoxic dopamine metabolites; I bet some of the tolerance is permanent due to neurotoxicity. I personally wouldn't take L-dopa without a ****load of antioxidants.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

i think dopamine is a bit different.
discontinuation syndrome after quitting dopamine agonists is very different with SSRIs or benzos.
Guide_For_Dummies reported it after quitting pramipexole even with memantine.

also agonists decrease synthesis of neurotransmitters because those decrease extracellular level of neurotransmitters.

don't rely on homeostatis:


> NEW YORK (Reuters Health) - Just like cocaine and other drugs that increase brain dopamine levels, the dopamine agonists used to treat Parkinson disease can also produce a withdrawal syndrome after prolonged use, according to a report in the January issue of the Archives of Neurology.
> 
> Symptoms of dopamine agonist withdrawal syndrome (DAWS) are similar to those of other withdrawal syndromes and include anxiety, panic attacks, depression, agoraphobia, dysphoria, diaphoresis, fatigue, pain, orthostatic hypotension, and drug cravings. DAWS seems to occur predominantly in patients with a dopamine agonist-related impulse control disorder, the report indicates.
> 
> ...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

euphoria said:


> The same applies to most drugs - it's homeostasis. SSRIs downregulate serotonin receptors too. But I am taking memantine which prevents tolerance. Taking dopaminergics without memantine would be pretty dumb IMO.
> 
> You mentioned L-dopa... It is known to cause more tolerance than dopamine agonists, and causes faster progression of Parkinson's than agonists. Perhaps it's due to neurotoxic dopamine metabolites; I bet some of the tolerance is permanent due to neurotoxicity. I personally wouldn't take L-dopa without a ****load of antioxidants.


Ldopa looks safe in vivo (altough some caution is good) but i wouldnt trust deprenyl, it can increase mortality and lower the body's antioxidant enzyme's in some doses. But ehsan didnt take the combo long enough for damage imo, i agree can be just downregulation.

@ Ehsan
Guide4dummies took pramipexole WITHOUT memantine for months, while i beleive in the right doses it can block tolerance its not a magic tolerance reverser, i beleive this withdrawal can be minimized by consiquently taking a nmda antagonist with it from the start. (atleast that is what i would say! i'm going on ropi too so well find out.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't really care if there is a withdrawal syndrome, I plan to be on medication until the day I die. True, rebound from dopaminergics is pretty terrible, but they're the only things that work for me. Memantine should largely keep tolerance from being a problem (as long as I go high enough on dose), but I expect to be dependent on ropinirole.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ropinirole arrives in 2-3 days, just wanted to bump the thread in preparation. If it doesn't work, I'm getting some Dexedrine, so either way, something will pull me out of this pit of despair.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

good luck. keep us updated.
anyway, don't quit it cold turkey.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ropinirole is out for delivery today. First dose will be when it arrives - 0.25mg to begin with. I'm gonna try this dosing schedule:

Morning: 0.25mg
Late afternoon: 0.25mg
Night: 0.5mg

I might add in another 0.25mg dose, and increase the night dose, but this is what I'll start with and work up from there until the sweet spot is reached. Check back later for results...


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Just took 0.25mg... Going to see how this affects me, then keep taking 0.25mg increments throughout the day until I can feel the effects without too many initiation side effects. Then I'll hold at that dose for a few weeks.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Took another 0.25mg about an hour ago. It's made me feel a bit restless and mentally slow, but nothing too bad. Also got a pretty rapid heart beat. Not sure if I'll need a benzo, maybe. Decided to stick with 1mg/day for the time being.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

what's the use of taking it at nights? let your receptors to rest at nights and decrease the speed of downregulation.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ehsan said:


> what's the use of taking it at nights? let your receptors to rest at nights and decrease the speed of downregulation.


Exactly. The lesser daytime doses are to provide a moderate level of agonism during waking hours, and a bigger dose at night will keep most of the drowsiness / hedonic reduction to the night time, and downregulate presynaptic receptors.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say L-dopa is safe, it's a precursor to melanin and Parkinson's sufferers are at a higher risk of developing melanomas (skin cancer I think); I'm guessing it's connected to L-dopa. Also it causes a lot more nausea than DA agonists.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I will start ropinirole . I also have something like restless leg syndrome, i feel the urge to move but it affects my whole body(not only my legs) whole day. Im gonna test the drug for that condition too.

But i haven't decide if i should take it 3 times a day or 1 time a day(thats how the drug is used in for RLS since it bothers them only at night). Do you think by taking 1 time a day ( im planning to take it in the middle of the day) i can test the drug? this is just for testing , if it works than i will obviously have to take 3 times a day.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Were said:


> I will start ropinirole . I also have something like restless leg syndrome, i feel the urge to move but it affects my whole body(not only my legs) whole day. Im gonna test the drug for that condition too.
> 
> But i haven't decide if i should take it 3 times a day or 1 time a day(thats how the drug is used in for RLS since it bothers them only at night). Do you think by taking 1 time a day ( im planning to take it in the middle of the day) i can test the drug? this is just for testing , if it works than i will obviously have to take 3 times a day.


You can take it just once to test it, but don't take too much in one go. 3-4 times a day is the standard. I would take the dose at night, as it can make you drowsy.

What are you using it to treat? RLS or other stuff like SA?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I will try it for SA and that restlessness i was talking about.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Aight, post your results here too .


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys, long time lurker (that sounds bad I guess). But I've read euphoria, and crazyMeds posts for a while and have used them in conjunction with my doctors ideas to try and get my situation figured out.

I'm also going to try Requip, in fact it just came in the post today. I am a little confused on to how to take it-- due to the sleepiness, its better to do so at night? Is it safe to take with a 10mg Ambien(thats my normal route, doesn't work anymore..really). Is it a build up effect where your receptors need time to get filled up with dopamine?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Timboslice said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker (that sounds bad I guess). But I've read euphoria, and crazyMeds posts for a while and have used them in conjunction with my doctors ideas to try and get my situation figured out.
> 
> I'm also going to try Requip, in fact it just came in the post today. I am a little confused on to how to take it-- due to the sleepiness, its better to do so at night? Is it safe to take with a 10mg Ambien(thats my normal route, doesn't work anymore..really). Is it a build up effect where your receptors need time to get filled up with dopamine?


Hey, welcome.

Yeah, it tends to cause sleepiness when you take it (though this isn't always the case). The way I do it is:

Morning: 0.25mg
Mid/late afternoon: 0.25mg
Night: 0.5mg

Total: 1mg

I've found 1mg/day to be a good starting dose, but some people reccommend less. I wouldn't start any higher than 1mg.

When you take Requip, it initially decreases dopamine as the neurons sense the extra dopamine (well, Requip imitating dopamine) and try to compensate by lowering dopamine output. This compensatory mechanism (presynaptic receptors) eventually weakens, and the therapeutic effects appear as Requip is allowed to activate the desired dopamine receptors without (much) interference from the presynaptic dopamine-regulating receptors. Due to this you will probably feel bad for anywhere between 5 and 14 days, until therapeutic effects manifest.

I take my largest dose at night to downregulate the anti-dopamine mechanism so I can have a more pro-dopamine mood during the day, and during the night (after dosing) this is reduced which helps sleep. Smaller doses throughout the day keep a steady level in my system without going into neutral or anti-dopamine territory.

Requip builds up to maximum levels within a couple of days, it's the neurological adaptation that causes the delay.

Ambien, I would be cautious combining the two as they are both sedating, but I don't think the interaction would be dangerous. Try a low dose of Ambien combined with Requip to test first (or the other way round, probably easier), then work your way up. Better to be safe than sorry.

By the way, dopamine drugs can have bad tolerance problems, so you'd probably want to consider memantine to slow/prevent this process.

Speak of the devil, I just took my night time 0.5mg dose and now feel sleepy. 'night.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the response Euphoria, I appreciate it!

The version I got only came in 1mg (or 2, but figured that'd be overkill), I think I could split it in half. I may go that route and take it only before I go to bed. I decided to try it this afternoon and am kind of bummed that I did-- I got really sleepy and really nauseated. Thats my own fault though-- I didn't realize it had a "ramp up" type of situation like an AD.

The memantine is a good idea too-- I may just do a nighttime dose and not do something throughout the day at present, I don't want to get in any more trouble than I already am with other things (withdrawing from Cymbalta and Tramadol  ).

If anything at least it'll help with the RLS that I have because of the above-- but please keep us updated as to how its working for you, I have high hopes that it'll help.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Timboslice said:


> The memantine is a good idea too-- I may just do a nighttime dose and not do something throughout the day at present, I don't want to get in any more trouble than I already am with other things (withdrawing from Cymbalta and Tramadol  ).
> 
> If anything at least it'll help with the RLS that I have because of the above-- but please keep us updated as to how its working for you, I have high hopes that it'll help.


dude....i feel so bad for you, I know how bad Tramadol withdrawal is man. When I was withdrawling from Tramadol , I tried Requip to help decrease the RLS, and it Didn't help ( cuz i took 1mg, too high starting dose). I wish I could offer some suggestions on decreasing the Withdrawal symptoms, but It was hard to find stuff that would help, Tramadol is so hard to stop


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks VVV. I've gone through this once before (well without the cymbalta stuff), and it was pretty damn difficult. I've beaten the acute WDs before, and am confident I can do so again. I was hoping to make the transition easier with the Requip-- I think you guys are on to something with it, and I hope its a good adjunct to what you're already using to get by.

I'll save my Tram worries for another time and thread though-- Don't mean to hijack this one. What have your experiences been like with Ropinrole VVV?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Posted in the other thread, but how long did you try Requip for, Timbo? You just gotta push through the first few weeks, it's not nice but should be worth it. I don't think it would do anything but make tramadol withdrawals worse, initially.

Progress so far:

Currently on day 11. Adaptation side-effects (anxiety, dysphoria, restlessness, rapid heartbeat) are less now than they were at the start, and sometimes as it's worn off a bit I've got a slight mood lift. Since I started it there have been times when I felt drowsy/sleepy, but hopefully that isn't a permanent feature (even if it is, I can add in a mild stimulant like caffeine (i.e. coffee) to stay alert). Should be out of the "bad zone" pretty soon, then it should build over another few weeks. Will update soon.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^
have you perceived any improvement in SAD so far.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Ehsan said:


> ^^^
> have you perceived any improvement in SAD so far.


Not really, but I never expected that to happen before the 2 week mark. Last night when I got that slight mood lift, I did feel a little bit more calm, though.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i have been raising my dose regularly im now taking 1 mg, 2 times a day, 1 in the evening, 1 in the dawn(before i go to bed).the only side effect i have is that it makes me sleepy but i also have a harder time falling asleep its kinda annoying. i guess now i will just have to wait. im still not sure if i should take it 3 times a day.when it starts working, i can just take it when i feel like it right? for example even though i don't take it in the mornings normally, lets say if i have to socialize in the morning, i can just take my dose in the morning and it should work for 4-6 hours right?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Were said:


> im still not sure if i should take it 3 times a day.


Yeah, 3x a day is a good schedule to use, to keep the levels even throughout the day. I do it like this:

Morning: 0.25mg
Mid-late afternoon: 0.25mg
Night: 0.5mg



> when it starts working, i can just take it when i feel like it right? for example even though i don't take it in the mornings normally, lets say if i have to socialize in the morning, i can just take my dose in the morning and it should work for 4-6 hours right?


No, you have to take fixed doses at fixed times every day (even after it's started working); it doesn't work like say Dexedrine which you can take as needed for an instant effect.

Just an FYI: you will become dependent on ropinirole, and people report withdrawal from these drugs is *extremely* unpleasant, like on par with opiate withdrawal (someone even might've said it was worse, I can't remember). Also, you are likely to develop some amount of tolerance to the effects. I am using memantine to make this less of a problem, though I'll probably need a higher dose if I want to get tolerance down to a negligible level.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

thx for the info. i guess i didn't understand how this drug works. am i at least right about every dose lasting for a limited time? and will you continue taking your night dose before you sleep after the drug starts working?

i have heard about memantine but i wanted to see if ropinirole helps me first.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I have noticed two things today:


Slight mood lift in the evening. A bit more optimistic and interested in stuff, but it's not much.
Increased libido. I won't go into any detail, but this side effect definitely exists. I wouldn't say it's necessarily a bad thing, haha.



Were said:


> thx for the info. i guess i didn't understand how this drug works. am i at least right about every dose lasting for a limited time? and will you continue taking your night dose before you sleep after the drug starts working?


Yeah, each dose lasts a limited time, but you need to keep a constant amount of the drug in your body or it messes up the effects.

I plan to continue taking my largest dose at night, then two smaller doses during the day. I believe this will be the most effective dosing method. I don't think dosing only during the night will work very well.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

anymouse said:


> all i did was misread the title of the thread and am disappointed. very.


May I ask what you mean by this? lol.


----------



## Timboslice (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm glad things are looking up with your Ropi strategy euphoria-- good to hear man. Its an interesting route to take, but hopefully it opens up some avenues of reward and contentment for you as you keep working and living. 

I was on it for a week on 1mg a day split out similarly to how you detailed above. I think it could be promising, but my receptors are so messed up from Tram WDs that it made me feel too miserable to continue. I can see chemically that it should work, so I'm hopeful for you.

Myself, I'm trying to do something PRN for my anxiety and get my ADD under control, which I believe may be my initial underlying condition, whereby SA is a secondary condition to develop as a result.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I quit ropinirole. I never got through the initial phase, as of almost 3 weeks. Pretty sure it was memantine blocking the adaptation, as I've heard from a lot of other people. Wanted to believe it wasn't true, but it would appear it is. I don't want to take any drug affecting dopamine without memantine, as tolerance & dependence can be pretty severe. Hence the quitting.

I've doubled memantine, and am moving on to Dexedrine, but I still think ropinirole could be mega useful for people not on memantine. So feel free to keep posting here re: ropinirole.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree, based on my Experiences, Memantine does have some Effect on the Adaptation period thingy of Ropinirole. 

I took .5mg 4x/day Ropinirole + 10mg Memantine + 150mg Carbamazepine + .75mg Aripiprazole Once/every 4 days 

Although previously i reported it taking only 2 weeks to completely adapt to Ropinirole .5mg 4x/day, after thinking about it, I realize that i wasn't completely adapted to it, even after 3 weeks. Because I was feel totally crappy, I took some Carbamazepine, and Immediately my mood Elevated and alot of my Chronic Pain/Fibromyalgia dissipated substantially. If I forgot to take the Carbamazepine for 1 or 2 days, I would start getting extremely depressed and my Pain would return in Substantial amounts. 

- I'm pretty sure Carbamazepine interacts somehow with D2 receptors, ~~ 

Anyways, after 1.5 months, i ran out of Ropinirole,....... but Right before the time i stopped it, I had been skipping my Memantine doses, and I was starting to feel consistently better, very rapidly, -- after 4 days of almost no Memantine, I took 10mg Memantine, ,, the next day I felt Significantly worse. Then i ran out of Ropinirole. 

I started Ropi Again, .25mg 3-4 times a day, its been 5 days, and I already notice Significant Positive changes. 

Higher doses of Ropi seemed to induce more Anhedonia and Depression, while lower doses ( .25mg 3x/day) produced more benefits for me


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ropinirole rulez  This drug must affect my hormones.I have high DHEA and the drug causes a reduction in my oily skin.I know it lowers GH and IGF-1, and in the acromegaly there is oily skin.I'm Waiting for the results of my GH and IGF-1. On Wednesday I start my diagnosis of ADHD. I do not want to waste my life :f I hate memantine, makes me depressed. I took memantine with ropinirole, and this is crap.

I agree with you mate, best are the low-dose ropinirole! Now I take 2 mg, and there is no comparison with 0.5, is much worse now :f


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Ropinirole helps me with like everything, It greatly reduces my Social Anxiety, somewhat reduces my Anhedonia / Depression, destroys my RLS, makes me Like Girls more, and makes Food Taste better .


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a big appetite when I'm on ropinirole.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a ton of ropi here, i was wondering wheter it would be possible to make it work instantly with abilify, it seemed to work Vini Vidi Vici if i remember correctly, memantine works great for my ocd so i'm scared to stop it to try ropi, but then again ropi looks really good and trying it would be cool.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't you tried this? ropinirole works well for my ocd.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah i tought it could potentially be effective for OCD (i'm not in agreement with the dopamine hyperactivity hypothesis and beleive that increased dopamine (especially D2 agonism since lower D2 binding has been found in OCD) would be helpfull.

I may try it soon.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think that dopamine deficiency may manifest as OCD, ADHD, restless legs, akathisia, nervousness, depression. God save us from the lack of dopamine :f


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

So what's the bottomline on side effects and withdrawal on a really low dose (1 or less mgs a day)?


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

I felt the best dose of 0.5 mg 2x a day. For me, the optimal dose is 1 mg per day


----------



## ambertucker22 (Aug 17, 2010)

It increased my anxiety tremendously, helped my restless legs syndrome though


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to order some of this stuff


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with it if you're on memantine. Otherwise, from what I've heard it's pretty cool.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been taking 1 mg 3 times a day for 20 days now. I still feel sleepy/tired when i take my dose. it actually got better but only a little better. And like i said it's not good kind of sleepiness , it actually makes falling asleep harder for me somehow and it causes anhedonia .Somedays i just layed in bed for 2 hours waiting to feel better, this tiredness seem to fade away in 2-3 hours. The only good affect i feel is the increased libido . I must note that even though i took 3 mg every day i didn't take them at the exact same hour every day(it's because my sleep pattern changed a lot)i don't know if it affected how the drug should have worked but i don't think so. Im also worried about the tolerance and dependancy issues so im thinking about quiting this drug.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Give it 5 weeks for full benefits to show up, usually around the 4th week mark.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

i am giving it more time then.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I still didn't see any benefits so i quit it.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dexampetamine is bad bad news. I was totally dependant on the crap and as soon as the 2 or 3 hour peak was over I would crash and be worse than ever.
It owned me for almost 2 years, I had a dodgey doctor who gave me 700 tablets in one script. I only ever took 3 or 4 a day but I ended up taking my supply to my new GP and asking him to help me get off them and so he handed them out to me a few times a week. gradually decreasing the dose.
Nightmare. Once I quit from 2 a day I didnt get out of bed for a month and it took me 6 months or more to get some kind of stability and 2 years to stop thining about them


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Were said:


> I still didn't see any benefits so i quit it.


so much for ropi :\


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

rawrboy64 said:


> so much for ropi :\


You also didnt notice much benefits at 1mg prami a day if i remember correctly, 3mg rop a day is equavalant to less then a 1mg of prami, i think 4mg ropi = around 1mg pramipexole.

I think a guy on another forum started noticing apathy at 4mg of ropi a day, so its probably just as bad as prami in higher dose regarding this.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

zendog78 said:


> Dexampetamine is bad bad news. I was totally dependant on the crap and as soon as the 2 or 3 hour peak was over I would crash and be worse than ever.
> It owned me for almost 2 years, I had a dodgey doctor who gave me 700 tablets in one script. I only ever took 3 or 4 a day but I ended up taking my supply to my new GP and asking him to help me get off them and so he handed them out to me a few times a week. gradually decreasing the dose.
> Nightmare. Once I quit from 2 a day I didnt get out of bed for a month and it took me 6 months or more to get some kind of stability and 2 years to stop thining about them


What was your biggest complaint with it? the crashes? If i understand right you just took the prescribed doses but because of the crashes you felt awfull all day?

Perhaps you could post your experience in my thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/stimulants-lets-put-togheter-our-experiences-100207/


----------

